# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  Harkaway Homes built to lockup

## amata2

I am intending to build a home in Northern NSW, and am liking the look of Harkaway Homes. Has anyone had any experience with this company. I am thing of having a builder do the job to lockup stage and then completing myself as OB as site manager to complete the home. My choice, at this stage is a timber floor and sand stone look brick walls. I have completed the white card and Owner Builders course. 
I have done a few Reno jobs on my last two houses, and all, we'll almost all went ok. Another story.
Anybody with experience with this company would be appreciated.
If I do go ahead and do the owner builder thing this forum may be my fav place. So be kind to this old gal.
and are there any other women owner builder here ?

----------


## shauck

> So be kind to this old gal.
> and are there any other women owner builder here ?

  You'll have no problems here. Being a woman myself, I find this forum very informative, encouraging and inclusive. I personally am not an owner builder but I've built for a female friend (she's a welder) who is OB. Also renovations, including my own. In this area (Daylesford/Hepburn Springs), women in trades and other non traditional roles are common. The tradie blokes who we all deal with, (plumbers, excavators, electricians, roofers, etc) are used to it and don't bat an eyelid. That's how it should be everywhere.

----------


## BaysideNana

Amata, sorry I can't help with the building company as I don't live in your local area.  You will find the members of this forum very helpful when you have questions.  
Shauck if you have an excess of lady-tradies sent some this way will you?   :Biggrin:   Unfortunately I had to fire two blokes yesterday (work as a team) and one of them became violent, pushed passed me at the front door to gain entry, then tried to shove me out of his way....he wanted to collect his knee cushion and a blanket, left behind on Thursday!  I hated firing them but now know I made the RIGHT decision as I will not accept violence in any form.   
Good luck with your build Amata  :2thumbsup:

----------


## Gaza

> Unfortunately I had to fire two blokes yesterday a

  More dramas ?? Every week you are having them what is it causing then

----------


## BaysideNana

I hope I've misunderstood you and you really don't mean I should accept tradies, who become violent, to continue working in my house?  There is absolutely NO acceptance of violence in my house from anyone....no exceptions and no excuses!!  I grew up with an abusive father who thought violence solved all problems and many, many times had the injuries/bruises/etc/etc to prove it (still have the scars)  , but NO adult in my childhood stood up to him and the suffering had to continue.  Violence defines a weak person........ 
Enough of the highjack, for which I apologise, but I will NEVER apologise for my intolerance of violence.   
Sorry Amata, back to your building. :Biggrin:

----------


## shauck

> More dramas ?? Every week you are having them what is it causing then

  All sorts of things can spark off problems between people and yes, try not to cause problems but in the end, that's not cause for a response of violence or agro. That kind of response is owned by the person displaying it. It's not right and no one ought to put up with it.

----------


## amata2

Getting back on track, when we sell the house, it's currently on the market, have a look on realestate.com, 1 Tillapai Grove, Karana Downs QLD, we will pop down to Melbourne and have a chat with Harkaway people and view their display homes. I have searched for the net for other companies building this style of home in Nothern NSW, without success, but still looking. Any suggestions are very welcome.
My other dilemma is the cost breakdown. Harkaway provide the home to lockup as a kit, however only from the floor up. So I have no idea what the cost of the foundations and flooring is, or the cost of completing the internals are, kitchen, bathroom, internal walls etc. Harkaway advertise that they help with all this. But how long is a piece of string ?
This is going to be quite a journey and steep learning curve for me. And hopefully a lot of fun.
Oh, and a shed will be the first thing built, and we will live on the property in our van during the build. 
And we are recently retired.
Check out my hubby on campovencooking.com forum. He is gracefully going to try and watch from the sideline while I play OB
The hardest part is waiting for the house to be sold.

----------

